# how many cells on F350003SC - 4.9 mm 8 1/2 Wired



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

</font><blockquote>code:</font><hr /><pre style="font-size:x-small; font-family: monospace;">Cells per Diam Cells per
Square DM	mm	8 ½" by 16 ¾ sheet
600 5.960 5511
700 5.750 6429
750 5.555 6889
800 5.375 7348
850 5.210 7807
900 5.060 8267
950 4.925 8726
1000 4.805 9185
1050 4.700 9644
8.5 * 16.75 = 142.375 square inches = 9.185 square decimeters</pre>[/QUOTE]Short answer. 5.4mm (standard) is about 7000 (on one side) and 4.9mm (small cell) is about 8700 (on one side).


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Somewhere at home I have an actual count on the small cell and large cell. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

I wanted to have some figures for our bee meeting tonight..when i mentioned "small cell" the last meeting I was met with funny looks...lol...


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

are these figures right?? if so how can a 8 1/2 inch frame have 8700 on one side and this plastic frame only have "The cell count is 2250 cells per side"?
http://www.honeysupercell.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=42&osCsid=4dde4a4d289e2e5dd3c3a3e1baf4de2a


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Yep - it can be right, the plastic cell walls are thicker and a fair number of cells are completely filled in. Personally I see this product merely as a means to instantly "regress" bees, that would then be transferred to wax. Similar to Michaels waxed dipped permacomb, but with less hassle.

Keith


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I will try to look up the exact figures. I did count once and put it in my notebook at home.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Number of cells on a frame
Cells on one deep frame of 5.4mm foundation 7000
Cells on one deep frame of 4.9mm foundation 8400


----------

